

Flywheel - WordPress hosting & management, built for designers. - sumeetjain
http://getflywheel.com

======
splinterworks
As a company that participated in the beta, I can unequivocally tell you that
FlyWheel is legit (dench, for those of you in the know).

Designed beautifully, UXed with businesses and individuals in mind, fast, and
priced right.

On top of that, the team over at Flywheel has been amazing to work with. Open
to new ideas, willing to help migrate from about any other host and/or CMS,
and well versed in T-shirt currency.

This product has dramatically set itself apart from the rest of the hosting
world, as it relates to wordpress. If you are a designer, developer, or just
somebody at home blogging about the recent episode of "Breaking Bad" (OMG,
guys LAST NIGHT WAS INSANE), you should be using FlyWheel.

Honestly, unless you literally own a different hosting site, there is no
reason not to be using this.

Hit me up if you want to talk about that episode from last night.

------
billybob255
Is it just me or is it weird that of the current six (rather positive)
comments two are brand new accounts and two more have 1 or less karma?

~~~
alwaysunday
Have you taken a look at their offerings? I would pay double just to have the
1-click handoff to clients. It saves me loads of back and forth emails.

------
wetchman
Flywheel's service and support have been tops. I particularly like being able
to hand over the hosting to my clients and they don't feel overwhelmed by
"technical" stuff due to Flywheel's design, organization, and not-only-
written-for-geeks approach.

The feature improvements since the beta stage have been going well, and given
the future growth plans, I think Flywheel is a sure contender for Best
WordPress Hosting.

Questions or concerns? Just reach out to them. Actual humans at Flywheel
respond quickly.

------
alwaysunday
I was lucky enough to get in during the beta and after one successful site
migration, I moved all of my sites to Flywheel.

I was blown away by their customer support and lightning fast responses to my
questions. That sells me more than anything else.

------
johnhenrymuller
Flywheel makes me wish I needed to host a WordPress website.

~~~
codyjames
Flywheel makes it more bearable that I am working on a WordPress site right
now. Wait, that's a bit dramatic.

